# 500 goal



## wannabeobese (Aug 30, 2015)

ever since I joined this forum my goal has been to reach 500 lbs of amazing fat even though it's a longshot I know in my soul that's what I want to weigh . will anyone join me in my powerful gain "it's about the journey "


----------



## lashdragon (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes! Absolutely! BTW which way do you swing?


----------



## wannabeobese (Sep 18, 2015)

what do you mean by swing but yes lets do it we'll reach 500 together


----------



## skizz (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll join!


----------



## wannabeobese (Sep 20, 2015)

good lets reach 500 glorious lbs together . how much do you weigh now ??


----------



## skizz (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm about 300 pounds. 6'3".


----------



## Van (Sep 25, 2015)

Count me in. I am at 220. 5ft 3in.


----------



## pbure0110 (Mar 7, 2016)

Van said:


> Count me in. I am at 220. 5ft 3in.



County me in as well I'm 5'6 270lbs. The bigger the better for me! I'm a guy by the way


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooo guys getting fat I will have to keep my eyes on this thread.


----------

